# [Tutorial] Configuring an Always On DataOne on gnu/Linux



## desertwind (Dec 29, 2005)

I see many asking help for configuring DataOne on their gnu/Linux machine. I've tired of posting the same answers again and again. Hence this Tutorial.

The router configuration is specific to *Huawei SmartAX MT880 ADSL router*.

*System Configuration*

Login as root.
Select System Settings > Network or *system-config-network-gui* on terminal.

You'll see your NIC listed there. Select it and click Edit.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t817_1.png

Check *Activate device when computer starts* and *Allow all users to enable and disable this device*.

Select "Statically set IP addresses"

Enter the following values

```
Address 		: 192.168.1.2
Subnet Mask	 	: 255.255.255.0
Default gateway address	: 192.168.1.1
```

*www.iup.in/out.php/t818_2.png

Press OK.

Press Activate.

open _/etc/resolv.conf_ in your favourite text editor

Append the following lines.


```
nameserver 61.1.96.69
nameserver 61.1.96.71
```

*www.iup.in/out.php/t819_3.png

*Router Configuration*

Now start your Web Browser and type *192.168.1.1* in the address bar and press enter.

PS: Enable JavaScript in your browser, if not.

It will ask for username and password. Use *admin* as username and password.

Click on *WAN Settings* under *Home* in the left pane.

If not set, enter the following values


```
PVC No: PVC-0
Wan Type: PPP
Connection Type: PPPoE
VPI/VCI: 0 / 35
Default Route : Enabled

PPP

Username: yourusername
Password: yourpassword
Use DNS: Enabled
Max Idle Time: Always On
```

*www.iup.in/out.php/t820_4.png

Click *Apply*
When asking for save and reboot, select *No* and Press *OK*.

Now click on *DNS* under *Home* on left pane.

If not set, enter the following values


```
DNS Status: Enabled
Primary DNS Address: 61.1.96.69
Secondary DNS Address: 61.1.96.71
```

Click *Apply*
When asking for save and reboot, select *No* and Press *OK*.

Now click on *LAN Settings* Under *Advanced* on left pane.

If not set, enter the following values


```
IP Address: 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
```

Click *Apply*
When asking for save and reboot, select *Yes* and Press *OK*.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t821_5.png

The device will reboot now. It will take about a minute or more.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t822_6.png

Do not refresh or close the browser window while rebooting. It's better leave your computer alone while this operation.

After the device has been rebooted, refresh the page. Now scroll down and you should see the green light for LAN and WAN (PVC-0)Channels.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t823_7.png

Now click on *Diagnostics* under *Status* on left pane.

On Clicking Submit, it will do a series of tests. Important thing is that the result of first 3 under *Modem Connection Test* must be *PASS*. Don't care others.

*www.iup.in/out.php/t824_8.png

Now, you're done. Your machine will be connected to the internet from next reboot onwards and will be always on. If you still prefer manual connect/disconnect, uncheck the *Activate device when computer starts* option from network configuration window. you can use the following commands

for connecting - _ifup eth0_
for disconnecting - _ifdown eth0_

provided the device name of your NIC is eth0.

You can create launchers on Desktop/Panel for the same.

Reboot your machine and Enjoy!!! *[Don't forget Data caps]*


----------



## kaliaraj (Dec 29, 2005)

Please tell how to install the modem connected via USB port(don't have a NIC card) .Also help in installing modem drivers supplied with the accompanying cd  on fedora 3............


----------



## desertwind (Dec 29, 2005)

Try either of these commands (being root may be necessary)

       grep -i cdc /usr/src/linux/.config

or

       grep -i cdc /boot/config

should give

       CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=#

where # should be m or y. If it is n, a recompilation of the kernel
might be necessary.

If you get CONFIG_USB_CDCETHER=m, try using the  'modprobe cdcether'
command as root  and see if the modem is detected. 

Source


----------



## Satissh S (Dec 30, 2005)

Wonderful Tutorial there Riyaz. I think I was the first person to ask you how to configure dataone in linux!!


----------



## kaliaraj (Dec 31, 2005)

WEll i tried grep command it gives config_usb_cdcether=y
Please tell me how to install modem right from beginning as it is not listed in network configuration window(don't have a NIC card too).I tried to make a new xDSL connection using internet configuration wizard  but there modem is listed as  cdc-usb  eth0.But when i try to activate the connection it gives an error saying unable to activate.Seems that it does not  detect the modem.However modem is listed in hardware browser. Please help in setting up the connection and recommend steps right from begining.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 31, 2005)

well.first you have to make sure your network is up 

```
root@sputnik:~# ifconfig
```
if it lists lo and eth card then proceed with the setup for pppoe.read steps *here * or many other tutorials available..there are howtos like  *This * detailing setup of custom USB modems..also "ifconfig" command should show the interface ppp0 or someother if you are connected.Also google is your friend...Best of LUX
heres my ifconfig:

```
root@sputnik:~# ifconfig
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 68686868686
          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:11ff:fe66:b65e/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:2211 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2255 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:1914061 (1.8 MiB)  TX bytes:276398 (269.9 KiB)

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:8444 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:8444 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:626530 (611.8 KiB)  TX bytes:626530 (611.8 KiB)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol
          etcetctetc..
```


----------



## kaliaraj (Jan 5, 2006)

Please buddies help in configuring the modem tried everything .Does anyone in this forum uses usb connected bsnl modem in linux???????????????????damn i'm frustrated please help..................if you've got NIC card than also please try to connect without it through usb port in fedora 3.................................................................please please please


----------



## kaliaraj (Jan 5, 2006)

desert wind and prakash please help dudes............


----------



## desertwind (Jan 5, 2006)

@kaliaraj: as said by you you can see the modem in xDSL configuration wizard. So do configure it. After that follow my instructions in the first post. instead of selecting nic, select your xDSL connection and edit settings accordingly.

NB: i haven't worked on bsnl usb modem yet. if you have a choice, swap this one with a ethernet one, which you can configure without any hassles.


----------



## kaliaraj (Jan 6, 2006)

I've tried setting up the connection as you have explained entering dns addresses ........... but when i try to activate the connection it seems that computer can't communicate with the modem ....there is no response and after some time it gives error message ...i think i need to install drivers for the modem ....huawei site also does not explain anything.Anyway thanks Mr Wind for your time ......just keep in mind and whenever you come across someone using usb modem on linux (dataone) please remember to contact..................................thanks


----------



## kaliaraj (Jan 6, 2006)

I've tried setting up the connection as you have explained entering dns addresses ........... but when i try to activate the connection it seems that computer can't communicate with the modem ....there is no response and after some time it gives error message ...i think i need to install drivers for the modem ....huawei site also does not explain anything.Anyway thanks Mr Wind for your time ......just keep in mind and whenever you come across someone using usb modem on linux (dataone) please remember to contact..................................thanks


----------



## praka123 (Jan 7, 2006)

getting an NIC card is the easiest soltn.but there are firmware/patches available for specific USB models.....between whats ur modem,model..post it here.


----------



## sunil.p (Jan 31, 2006)

I have p3 system with a LAN card 
i have cable net connection
i 'm able to use it in win XP but not in LINUX
which is my second OS
can any one tell me how do i connect to internet in LINUX
the LINUX  is RED HAT LINUX 9.0


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 5, 2006)

users of fedora core/rhl can invoke the command "adsl-setup". just get all the info desertwind has mentioned. its a console based wizard. you don't hafta edit any file manually. its a step by step procedure. after configuring, invoke the command "adsl-start" to connect and "adsl-stop" to disconnect. this is not an always on connection..more like a dial up thing. but works widout any hassels. never used suse/mandriva. may work on them. not sure tho.


----------



## vignesh (Mar 4, 2006)

Will this procedure work on Airtel as well ?


----------



## adi87 (Mar 6, 2006)

*DATAONE   cant open go online.............*

I configured DATAONE as told in tutorial by _desertwind_, but i m not able to connect. i.e the when i open the broswer or do a thing requiring to connect to the internet... it just doesnt happen. i am using SuSE 10.0.All the diagnostic teset and everythng mentioned by _desertwind_ w done...hv i missed something??
Please Help


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

Please post on the sticky thread. dont create seperate threads for these.

OK, for your problem, Open the Router Admin page in your browser (192.168.1.1, user/pass - admin/admin)

On the summary page, scroll down to WAN Channel.
Check whether any valid IP ( not 0.0.0.0) present for PVC0. Also check the status for the same. It should be gree. Check status for LAN channel too.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm not well familiar with Airtel. Is that ADSL too ? What modem/router are you using ?


----------



## adi87 (Mar 6, 2006)

i dint post there coz the last msg was very much old...and i didnt expect anyone o reply there so...............
Yes, i chkd wht u told above...but still the same prob.  
Anythng else can i do?................
Are u alos using SuSe 10.0 and DATAONE????


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

So, are you getting a proper ip for WAN channel ? (probably starting with 59.*.*.*) And are the status green for both LAN and WAN ?

Call up terminal and do a ping to any website, like

$ ping www.google.com, and post output here.

I'm Using FC4. And I've configured DataOne successfully on OpenSUSE


----------



## vignesh (Mar 6, 2006)

Actually its my friends... Ya its ADSL.... He uses BEETEL 220BX ADSL 2  + MODEM.He connects using LAN..


----------



## desertwind (Mar 6, 2006)

Then this should work for him too. But he'll need some data like Primary and Secondary DNS. Contact their Customer Care for that.

Or if you're so patient, try reading This


----------



## vignesh (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey...I configured it using adsl-setup script...Thanks guys


----------



## digen (Mar 6, 2006)

Just for the record,those with ADSL connections who want to configure on Linux,the below link should help.

*www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/i...ddress_Assignment_for_a_Direct_DSL_Connection

@desertwind
Can you re-upload the images again for everyone please?


----------



## kato (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey DW thought of posting here before anywhere else. I am posting this from Ubuntu Live did exactly what you said leaving the except resolve.conf  and its working thanks dude


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats kato. Happy Hacking.


----------



## vignesh (Mar 8, 2006)

@desert Another friend of mine has a usb modem and is using Airtel broadband...But the usb modem is not detected.He uses Ubuntu 5.10


----------



## desertwind (Mar 8, 2006)

@vignesh, the link i given above explains how to install drivers for an airtel usb modem. try that.


----------



## j667 (Mar 21, 2006)

Why not use the following software for connection via a ADSL modem? I think it is far more easier, atleast for newbies. My friend uses this to connect to the internet. He uses the BSNL Dataone Connection .

Link to PPPOE Client (has a readme, which is understandable  )
*www.roaringpenguin.com/penguin/pppoe/rp-pppoe-3.7.tar.gz


----------



## j667 (Mar 21, 2006)

Would have done better if i had pasted this link before  

*www.roaringpenguin.com/penguin/open_source_rp-pppoe.php


----------



## desertwind (Mar 21, 2006)

rp-pppoe is used for a Connection-On-Demand. and this tutorial mainly intended to help users configure an Always-On connetion.


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome Tutorial man
But this should have been in the tutorial section


----------



## adi87 (May 8, 2006)

*NIC prob.*

He guyz,
I have done exactly as said by DESERTWIND ( i use SuSE 10 ),but no avail( i have complained about this before also).I have connected via NIC card ( D-link DFE-538 TX 10/100).
The configuration goes fine.All the test mentioned are positive.But after restarting the comp ,the colour of the link indicator of the Huwaie modem becomes RED ( which is green initially) and i cannot connect to DATAONE.
Interestingly,now even in Windows( XP) the connecting is stuck at the message 

```
Connecting through WAN Miniport ( PPOAE)
```
And hence i have no option now but to connect via USB in windows.........( i.e whenevr i connect the modem via NIC card,the link Indiactor turns RED from Green and I cannot connect )
Please help me trouble shoot his.Is there any problem in the MODEM or has it been configured in a wrong way ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 22, 2006)

Whee! As my router was already configged for net connection, installing a LAN card and enabling DHCP did the work in seconds for me!


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2006)

TO connect to internet use this code in terminal

```
sudo pppoeconf
```

its very simple , just configure accordingly .

i never thought using net would be so simple in Linux(Ubuntu).


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 8, 2006)

the terminal does not accepst inconfig command gives 'BASH' what to do????


----------



## hermit (Jun 10, 2006)

it works for ubuntu(Gone) .what r u using ?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> the terminal does not accepst inconfig command gives 'BASH' what to do????


inconfig? It should be ifconfig.


----------



## subhayu (Jun 13, 2006)

hi desertwind,
ur tutorial is good but though i use open suse i still cannot configure dataone!!!!
i cannot find the lan wan channels tab, i open yast but only found primary and secondary dns .
pl help...


----------



## chintanraoh (Jun 13, 2006)

hi guys
Suse 10.0 detects my modem(aleast names it properly)
Does that mean that it has loaded the proper driver.
How do i know wether it has loaded it properly?

Do any of you have cdcether module?
i cant compile the module for suse 10.0.


----------



## chintanraoh (Jun 16, 2006)

desertwind said:
			
		

> So, are you getting a proper ip for WAN channel ? (probably starting with 59.*.*.*) And are the status green for both LAN and WAN ?
> 
> 
> I'm Using FC4. And I've configured DataOne successfully on OpenSUSE



please tell me how did you configure it from scratch in suse.


----------



## chintanraoh (Jun 17, 2006)

hi,
I could not configure in FC4 even after reading the tutorial

so please help!!!!

ifconfig output

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0F:A3:54:E1:06
inet addr:192.168.1.2 Bcast:192.168.1.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::20f:a3ff:fe54:e106/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

lo Link encap:Local Loopback
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:2592 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2592 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
RX bytes:2499758 (2.3 MiB) TX bytes:2499758 (2.3 MiB)

lspci output

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)
00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)
00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
01:03.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)

ifconfig eth0 up doesnot give errors but ping command doesnot work
lsmod doesnot contain CDCether which my driver
but when i goto k-menu>system-tools>network>hardware>edit adapter is listed as cdc ether driver

thanking you


----------



## deewana (Jun 18, 2006)

I have just installed suse 10.1. Have already installed kinternet in that. But, I am not able to run my dataone bsnl broadband connection on it. Could anyone of you provide me instructions from the real begainning on how to configure dataone connection on suse 10.1..... Its my first time with linux.....

Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## vignesh (Jun 25, 2006)

What about Xandros.. I installed it on my friend`s PC.. Its doesn`t detect the USB modem for Dataone.. Any suggestions..


----------



## adi87 (Jun 27, 2006)

deewana said:
			
		

> I have just installed suse 10.1. Have already installed kinternet in that. But, I am not able to run my dataone bsnl broadband connection on it. Could anyone of you provide me instructions from the real begainning on how to configure dataone connection on suse 10.1..... Its my first time with linux.....
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!!!!!



 Default  [Tutorial] Configuring an Always On DataOne on gnu/Linux
I see many asking help for configuring DataOne on their gnu/Linux machine. I've tired of posting the same answers again and again. Hence this Tutorial.

The router configuration is specific to Huawei SmartAX MT880 ADSL router.

System Configuration

Login as root.
Select System Settings > Network or system-config-network-gui on terminal.

You'll see your NIC listed there. Select it and click Edit.



Check Activate device when computer starts and Allow all users to enable and disable this device.

Select "Statically set IP addresses"

Enter the following values
Code:

Address : 192.168.1.2 Subnet Mask : 255.255.255.0 Default gateway address : 192.168.1.1




Press OK.

Press Activate.

open /etc/resolv.conf in your favourite text editor

Append the following lines.

Code:

nameserver 61.1.96.69 nameserver 61.1.96.71




Router Configuration

Now start your Web Browser and type 192.168.1.1 in the address bar and press enter.

PS: Enable JavaScript in your browser, if not.

It will ask for username and password. Use admin as username and password.

Click on WAN Settings under Home in the left pane.

If not set, enter the following values

Code:

PVC No: PVC-0 Wan Type: PPP Connection Type: PPPoE VPI/VCI: 0 / 35 Default Route : Enabled PPP Username: yourusername Password: yourpassword Use DNS: Enabled Max Idle Time: Always On




Click Apply
When asking for save and reboot, select No and Press OK.

Now click on DNS under Home on left pane.

If not set, enter the following values

Code:

DNS Status: Enabled Primary DNS Address: 61.1.96.69 Secondary DNS Address: 61.1.96.71


Click Apply
When asking for save and reboot, select No and Press OK.

Now click on LAN Settings Under Advanced on left pane.

If not set, enter the following values

Code:

IP Address: 192.168.1.1 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0


Click Apply
When asking for save and reboot, select Yes and Press OK.



The device will reboot now. It will take about a minute or more.



Do not refresh or close the browser window while rebooting. It's better leave your computer alone while this operation.

After the device has been rebooted, refresh the page. Now scroll down and you should see the green light for LAN and WAN (PVC-0)Channels.



Now click on Diagnostics under Status on left pane.

On Clicking Submit, it will do a series of tests. Important thing is that the result of first 3 under Modem Connection Test must be PASS. Don't care others.



Now, you're done. Your machine will be connected to the internet from next reboot onwards and will be always on. If you still prefer manual connect/disconnect, uncheck the Activate device when computer starts option from network configuration window. you can use the following commands

for connecting - ifup eth0
for disconnecting - ifdown eth0

provided the device name of your NIC is eth0.

You can create launchers on Desktop/Panel for the same.

Reboot your machine and Enjoy!!! [Don't forget Data caps]




> This was a tutorial by Desertwind.
> For more info visit
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21171


----------



## deewana (Jun 29, 2006)

vignesh said:
			
		

> What about Xandros.. I installed it on my friend`s PC.. Its doesn`t detect the USB modem for Dataone.. Any suggestions..




There is no need of following this tutorial in xandros. I have used dataone on Xandros. 

Just configure your Internet connection like this :

Go to Launch/Applications/Internet/Connection Wizard. 

Select ADSL (PPP over Eternet) - then Next ... then All Users, Next 

Select your ethernet NIC then Next. 

Fill in a name (it doesn't matter, your choice - it's just an identifier), the dataone username and password.


In the next dialog, choose dynamic and then click Finish.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

After configuring the wizard. Click on connect to Internet.

Then click on properties >protocol and hardware> PPP stettings > Authentication

and select  *CHAP authentication instead of PAP *

and click ok. 

You would now able to connect to dataone on Xandros. 

Please ask again if it is not clear or you face any problems.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 22, 2006)

NEW TUTORIAL(tested Fedora Core 5, req manual editing)
----at OS level. no config on modem needed. U may as well reset it if u have probs with the method below. DHCP is ok too.

1. In terminal type "adsl-setup"
2. type ppp0 to select the current config it already exist
3. type dataone username
4. type NIC name where the modem is connected(eg eth0, eth1)
5. type 'no' to disable auto dissconnect(users with limited bandwidth/usage a/c can try with a suitable timeout)
6. Now leave the DNS blank and press enter. It say If you just press enter, I will assume you know what you are doing and not modify your DNS setup." We know dont we? 
7. Enter ur dataone password
8. type 'yes' to enable all users to use the connection
9. select firewall (0-2). try '0' for initial testing. u can modify later easily.
10. type 'no' so that it does not connect at boot time(For ALWAYS ON type 'yes')
11. review the Summary. if all ok type 'y'
12. Now comes the interesting part. edit the file "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ppp0"
13. Look for an entry "PEERDNS=no". change the 'no' to 'yes'. Save the file. This is because dataone ISPs are capable of providing DNS server data to clients. whatever the current DNS ur comp will recieve it from the ISP.

Kool

Now to connect type in terminal "ifup ppp0"
and to disconnect type "ifdown ppp0"
to see status type "ifconfig ppp0" or "adsl-status"

This works with dynamic IP setting of ur NIC and Modem too.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Rollercoaster,
I followed your above tutorial but my net connection is still not working in Linux.
The result of the commands after following the above method:
*ifup ppp0*: 

```
/sbin/adsl-start: line 216:   2657  Terminated                    $CONNECT  "$@"  >/dev/nu
11  2>&1
```

*adsl-status*:


```
Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe-adsl.pid.pppoe)
```

So please help.
__________
During these operations my ADSL modem was connected to the onboard LAN port and was turned on. Its not a unlimited connection and requires me to enter an username and password (screenshot enclosed).


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

deewana said:
			
		

> There is no need of following this tutorial in xandros. I have used dataone on Xandros.



Erm, your way of connecting is right but I fear Vignesh was talking about the USB modem connection. Does Xandros have drivers for that? Can you upload them please?


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Aug 23, 2006)

guys i am very confused ryt now!!!!

i have SUSE 10.1 on my sys and i have a BSNL dataone connection,my modem is some HUWAEI QUIDWAY WA1003A{ atleast that's what is written on the modem } . i use USB .

i now want to connect to the internet in SUSE , but many of the tutorials given by the experts is for NIC modems connection.

please tell me how to connect to the net using the above parameters and if i have to download any drivers, please tell me abt that as well..
thanx in advance!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Erm, USB drivers = no supported / known how to get it configured yet. Buy a NIC card for 200 bucks, and that'll do


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Aug 23, 2006)

QWERTYMANIAC wrote:


> Erm, USB drivers = no supported / known how to get it configured yet. Buy a NIC card for 200 bucks, and that'll do



so then theres no option but to buy a NIC card...is there any specific brands that shud be preffered over others???


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 23, 2006)

Get anyone, all are fine. Zebronics one are good, cause they are actually Realtek. DAX ones are good too but dead costly for unknown reasons. I got myself a Realtek for 180 Rs.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 23, 2006)

@src2206: Answer these please-
1. are u using the lan port to connect or the USB. the above procedure is for LAN.
2. Can u ping the modem. "ping 192.168.1.1"
3. did u reset the modem. most problems are due to that.
4. are the ADSL packages installed?
5. post the contents of this file here "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ppp0"
6. Did u set the dataone username/passwd/interface_name(eth0 or eth1) correctly.
7. are u root?
8. output of "ifconfig -all",and which NIC are u using to connect to modem(eth0,eth1....)

*ifup ppp0*: 

```
/sbin/adsl-start: line 216:   2657  Terminated                    $CONNECT  "$@"  >/dev/nu
11  2>&1
```

something seems wrong with ur config files. see line:216 of ifcfg-ppp0.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 23, 2006)

> 1. are u using the lan port to connect or the USB. the above procedure is for LAN.


No, I'm using an onboard LAN [10/100 mbps] and the ADSL modem is connected to the LAN port only.



> 2. Can u ping the modem. "ping 192.168.1.1"


Ping from where? From Linux? Sorry I did not try that and I'm also not sure how to do that. Could you please instruct? Though I tried to open this address in the browser page (firefox), but it did not open. During this operation the modem was connected with the PC and turned on.



> did u reset the modem. most problems are due to that.


Well the only time I configured my modem was during it was first installed to set up a connection as per the directions of a BSNL service engineer. After that I have not changed any kind of settings of the modem.



> 4. are the ADSL packages installed?


I'm not sure which package are you reffering to! If you are reffering to the one for Linux (FC 5) for which a link is provided in the 2nd page of this thread, then the answer is - I have tried to install that package after I downloded. But unfortunately it seemed to be failed, showing some error masseges at the terminal window. I am also no sure how exactly I should install that. So could you please guide me to it?



> 5. post the contents of this file here "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-ppp0"


Gladly, please find it at the end of this post.



> 6. Did u set the dataone username/passwd/interface_name(eth0 or eth1) correctly.


Yes I did and I'm sure about this.



> 7. are u root?


Yes I am. And I tried all the above operations being logged in as a root.



> 8. output of "ifconfig -all",and which NIC are u using to connect to modem(eth0,eth1....)


I am using eth0. The default one shown during installation. Is onboard LAN card is an NIC? The output of the command is also enclosed here. Though the '-all' was not recognised and I used '-a' instead.

*ifconfig -a*


```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:20:ED:57:33:39
          inet6 addr: fe80::220:edff:fe57:3339/64 Scope:Link
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:88 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:70 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
          RX bytes:5304 (5.1 KiB)  TX bytes:4356 (4.2 KiB)
          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x4f00

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:3819201 (3.6 MiB)  TX bytes:3819201 (3.6 MiB)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4
          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1
          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

*ifcfg-ppp0*


```
USERCTL=yes
BOOTPROTO=dialup
NAME=DSLppp0
DEVICE=ppp0
TYPE=xDSL
ONBOOT=no
PIDFILE=/var/run/pppoe-adsl.pid
FIREWALL=NONE
PING=.
PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80
LCP_FAILURE=3
LCP_INTERVAL=20
CLAMPMSS=1412
CONNECT_POLL=6
CONNECT_TIMEOUT=60
DEFROUTE=yes
SYNCHRONOUS=no
ETH=eth0
PROVIDER=DSLppp0
USER=srij2942
PEERDNS=yes
DEMAND=no
```

Result of adsl-setup command:

```
adsl-status: Link is down (can't read pppoe PID file /var/run/pppoe-adsl.pid.pppoe)
```
- I checked out and found out that either "pppoe-adsl.pid" file or "pppoe-adsl.pid.pppoe" files do not exsist  !

Result of *"ifconfig"* command:

```
lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:2358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:2358 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
          RX bytes:3819201 (3.6 MiB)  TX bytes:3819201 (3.6 MiB)
```

Hope I have given you all required infos.
Please help.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Aug 24, 2006)

^ well ur problem is that ur eth0 interface does not have a ip address.

please type in a console "system-config-network" and put in the following values inthe properties/details section of eth0.

IP address: 192.168.1.101
Subnet mask:255.255.255.0
Default gateway:192.168.1.1

and save.

Now get back on console and type "ifconfig -a"

under the eth0 entry u will see a new information( line 2 ) which will tell u abt ur IP add and the other info u enterd above.

Now do adsl setup again using the same name (ppp0,eth0).it should work.
______________________

*Ping:* is a command to check for logical and physical connectivity between two pcs. It is written in the console. So when u write "ping 192.168.1.1" in the console then u are checking ur connectivity with the address 192.168.1.1 which is ur modem IP address. If u recieve repeated info stating time and stuff it means the connection if fine. otherwise it says somethink like "conneciton time out", "host not reachable".

Once ur ppp0 is up u can "ping www.yahoo.com" in the console to verify that the net is working.
__________
PS: i really hope ur modem IP address in 192.168.1.1. which is default. please check in windows by typing "ping 192.168.1.1" in command prompt. if u get succesfull replies then that is the IP otherwise u have to find the IP address of ur modem from windows. Fromthe command promp type "ipconfig" and u will get the IP add of ur PC and the default gateway. use teh exact values insted of the ones o provided above.
__________
.
.
For eg look the output of "ipconfig" in my XP:
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/4859/iplf4.jpg
.
.


----------



## src2206 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Rollercoaster,
Thank you very much for your help. Now I can connect to the net from Linux. Now the only problem remaining is the update/ install problem. Hope I'll get your valuable help on that front too at the corresponding thread.
Thank you again.


----------



## rohan (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm applying for a new dataone connection with BSNL. i want to use it under linux. Out of the following which modem should i select: Type I]1 Ethernet & 1 USB

Type II] Ethernet & WiFi

Type III] Ethernet

Type IV] Ethernet & 1 WiFi

forgive this n00b here... but i just don't get what the above mean 

also, i have an ethernet modem that came with my compaq SR1732IL => 'Realtek RTL8100 10/100 Mbps Fast Ethernet controller'. Will that enable me to have DataOne or should i purchase a modem from BSNL.  

again.. forgive this n00b here


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

Use Ethernet. Configuring wifi and USB is more problematic.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 6, 2006)

rohan - You have to buy a modem and that modem will connect to your Ethernet card, go for Type I man, easiest way to linux


----------



## src2206 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi rohan,
Which distro are you using? If not FC then you have to download a adsl setup package.


----------



## rohan (Sep 8, 2006)

i use suse 10.1 or fc5 (currently installed is mandriva.. but gonna take it out and install one of the above two soon  )


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2006)

*Complete documentation to configure BSNL dataone broadband in SUSE 10.1!!!!!*

*Complete documentation to configure BSNL dataone broadband in SUSE 10.1 Linux!!!!! *

I guess you are using dsl modem via ethernet coz it doesn't work for usb.

_Click on applications_ (on left hand side at bottom)

under _system_ click _yast_ (right at bottom).

Click _network devices._

In nework devices click _dsl_ and complete the formalities like username and password.

Finish the process(at the end it will ask u about configuring mail server, just say not to it)

and then go to _Network services_ in same yast control centre window.

click _dns and hostname._

_Enter 61.1.96.69_ in the space provided for Name server 1

_Enter 61.1.96.71_ in the space provided for Name server 2

Finish the process and you are done with the settings.

Now it may so happen that kinternet may not be installed, just check it up under _applications-->internet-->Dial up-->
_
There must be two things kppp and kinternet.

kppp will be surely present.

kppp is of no use to us.

we need kinternet.

in case kinternet is not present, install it from the dvd like u must have installed other softwares in suse linux

after its installed, kinternet will come under
applications-->internet-->dial up-->kinternet

click kinternet

a small plug will come in task bar.

just single click that plug and thats it u will be connected to internet within seconds....

Njoyyy the safe, secure and stable internet on Linux


*P.S* i didn't write this!. it was written by paragkalra  i found out through searching.i did some editing on it.though that it will be good if configration for all distro's is that one place


----------



## rohan (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks a lot pal... that's a great documentation...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 12, 2006)

hi guys , I have a Dataone 500 home plan. recently installed Fedora Core 5.
I have a USB modem smart AX MT882.
Want to configure Internet connection in it, Have already tried everything above.
Can U please guide step by step , from beginning to end , as to how to do it???
Please...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2006)

sorry, well try get a lan card b'cos usb modem is a big problem for a newbie


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 13, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> hi guys , I have a Dataone 500 home plan. recently installed Fedora Core 5.
> I have a USB modem smart AX MT882.
> Want to configure Internet connection in it, Have already tried everything above.
> Can U please guide step by step , from beginning to end , as to how to do it???
> Please...


Use ethernet port if you want net on linux


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 13, 2006)

hey guys , please tell me how to do it with USB modem?????
And what do u mean by LAN card??Do I have to purchase it , I thought It comes onboard.
@qwerty, how to do it with ethernet port??? Do I have to purchase something???
Please guide in simple steps.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 13, 2006)

Ethernet port and LAN card are mean the same here. It should most probably onboard but some motherboards do come without an onboard LAN card. I guess you can easily buy one if you don't have an onboard one. It should cost like Rs. 200-400. I don't know the exact price. USB modems are difficult cos of lack of availability of drivers, which isn't the case while using LAN card. If you can find the drivers for your modem then you can easily use via USB. Another advantage of LAN card is, it is noticed that you get better speeds using LAN card than using USB.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 13, 2006)

I think my modem is already installed as I have seen the name of my modem "huwaei" in network config . Is my modem installed???
can I now use net via  USB???
My MOBO is intel845GVSR.Does this MOBO have onboard graphics card????


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> I think my modem is already installed as I have seen the name of my modem "huwaei" in network config . Is my modem installed???
> can I now use net via  USB???
> My MOBO is intel845GVSR.Does this MOBO have onboard graphics card????


yes u have onboard graphics card but not a onboard lan card
u need to buy one.try look for a realtek card around 200Rs


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 13, 2006)

oh sorry , i mistyped lan card as graphics card.
BTW, is my modem installed???


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^i don't think so


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 26, 2006)

Hurray , Net configured successfully in FC5.
used lan card and adsl-setup command.
Currently posting from FC5.
i m loving it.
Long Live the Tux.
__________
hey , mp3 files are also playing successfully.
Xmms installed.
I m loving it guys.


----------



## rustam_singh (Sep 26, 2006)

thx a lot it worked for me


----------



## itsouvik (Nov 7, 2006)

*How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

How to install bsnl boardband connection in SUSE 10/9.Plz help me


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

I was about to ask the same question here, but for SuSE 10.1. Its an absolute breeze in Fedora 5 for me though I am a newbie. Finding it tough to configure it. Where should I be putting the IP address, gateway and the DNS? I'm stuck here. Also, could anyone tell me how to modify the grub.conf so that I get Windows as the first option. Again, this was a breeze in Fedora 5. I want to learn SuSE 10.1 as well. Hope to hear asap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paragkalra (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

Complete documentation to configure BSNL dataone broadband in SUSE 10.1 Linux!!!!!

I guess you are using dsl modem via ethernet coz it doesn't work for usb.

Click on applications (on left hand side at bottom)

under system click yast (right at bottom).

Click network devices.

In nework devices click dsl and complete the formalities like username and password.

Finish the process(at the end it will ask u about configuring mail server, just say not to it)

and then go to Network services in same yast control centre window.

click dns and hostname.

Entre 61.1.96.69 in the space provided for Name server 1

Entre 61.1.96.71 in the space provided for Name server 2

Finish the process and you are done with the settings.

Now it may so happen that kinternet may not be installed, just check it up under applications-->internet-->Dial up-->

There must be two things kppp and kinternet.

kppp will be surely present.

kppp is of no use to us.

we need kinternet.

in case kinternet is not present, install it from the dvd like u must have installed other softwares in suse linux

after its installed, kinternet will come under
applications-->internet-->dial up-->kinternet

click kinternet

a small plug will come in task bar.

just single click that plug and thats it u will be connected to internet within seconds....

Njoyyy the safe, secure and stable internet on Linux


----------



## itsouvik (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*



			
				paragkalra said:
			
		

> Complete documentation to configure BSNL dataone broadband in SUSE 10.1 Linux!!!!!
> 
> I guess you are using dsl modem via ethernet coz it doesn't work for usb.
> 
> ...


 
Thank u. Let me try it .


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

But the speed to be very slow on this distro. Also, the flash plug in for Firefox can't be installed automatically. I downloaded it, but I don't know hot to install it offline  Noob here!


----------



## sauravktr (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

hey Guys how to Install BSNL boardband in Fedora 5 & Red Hat


----------



## paragkalra (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How to Install BSNL boardband in Linux*

For configuring broadband in Fedora and Redhat go here:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21638


----------



## Vivek788 (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it only for always on dataone?Because i have configured it without all these.Just pointo eth0 and give dns.Also specify DHCP.Thats all.


----------



## sgireesh (Dec 27, 2006)

Configuring a webserver on dataone anyone?

When i setup a webserver (apache or vsftpd) and try remote access via ip (from www.whatsmyip.org) i end up with my adsl configuration page.

ofcourse *localhost open the apache "it works" page...

Could someone help me out...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

^^
sgireesh - Try disabling Remote Administration in your router. Also, you can try www.anonymouse.org to view your IP. Do try *No-IP* service too while you are at it.


----------



## sgireesh (Jan 2, 2007)

There seems to be some problem with port forwarding.. The router asks for a  private ip.. 
# ifconfig eth0
 Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:11:11:09:69:11  
          inet addr:192.168.1.100  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
          inet6 addr: fe80::211:11ff:fe09:6911/64 Scope:Link


says private ip is 192.168.1.100. I have also set the router to forward port 80 to port 80 of private ip.. Still no hope.. And i moved the adsl config page to port 61000. 

By the way "http:\\myip:61000" opens the router config page while "http:\\myip" says server not found


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys. I am a complete noob to the Linux. Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 yesterday.

I am not able to connect to the internet. I have a Dataone Home 250 connection and I am using Huwai WA1003A adsl modem. In the Windows I connect through Wifi, Though I have the cable, it does not work, I guess the modem is so configured.  I do not know the bsnl login id or password. Windows recognizes the connection at the startup and it just works.

In ubunut there is a option in System>Admin>Networking for Wireless, but I am not able to enable it. I am giving the Static IP, Subnetmask and Gateway (only) details as given in the beginning of the thread, but it is not saving the details. Do I have to give any other details in that window? What else Do I have to do??  I am not able to connect through the cable as well.

Plz Help. Thanx


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 3, 2007)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> Hi guys. I am a complete noob to the Linux. Just installed Ubuntu 6.10 yesterday.
> 
> I am not able to connect to the internet. I have a Dataone Home 250 connection and I am using Huwai WA1003A adsl modem. In the Windows I connect through Wifi, Though I have the cable, it does not work, I guess the modem is so configured.  I do not know the bsnl login id or password. Windows recognizes the connection at the startup and it just works.
> 
> ...


first try connecting with cable after on we will try wireless
for Lan cable
1) goto system>administration>networking>connections>ethernet connection>properties & enter these in it

```
configration:--manual
IP address:--192.168.1.2
subnet mask:--225.225.225.0
default gateway:--192.168.1.1
```

2) open firefox & type:192.168.1.1
enter user id & password as "admin". go to setup tab>pvc0

select PPPoe from drop down box & enter login id & passwords of DATAONE.leave reat fields blank click apply

3) go the last tab in the site. after that click on system commands>save all


now try opening any site, u have done everything correctly then ur net is on
enjoy Safe virus free net on Ubuntu but don't forhet data caps

PS:for wireless see this *ccsd.msoe.edu/faq/linux/Ubuntu.jsp?IDFaq=223


----------



## hailgautam (Jan 3, 2007)

^^ thanx so much! 

But unfortunately *I do not know the password for the Dataone connection. *  I did configure LAN the way you told me but I am not able to connect. 

The wireless light on the modem is always on, and  even though i connect through LAN it does not work. Even in Windows I can only connect through Wifi only and LAN does not work. 

*The Modem is already configured for always on.*


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 4, 2007)

ok.
but u will need the user id & password for connecting that's must
also do this
open _/etc/resolv.conf _in your favourite text editor like gedit

Append the following lines.


```
nameserver 61.1.96.69
 nameserver 61.1.96.71
```


there is no way that lan will not work it should but enableing any type of connection you have to get user id and password. ask other memners who are using ur computer or ask BSNL


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 31, 2007)

how can I configure my Huawei SmartAX MT841 modem connected thru USB port on Ubuntu Edgy? *HELP PLEASE GUYS!*


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 11, 2007)

i'm currently using rp-pppoe , no problems, but lacks scheduling feature, can someone tell me how to schedule a connection and disconnect it


----------



## mehulved (Feb 11, 2007)

check at or cron.


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 12, 2007)

ok, i learnt how to use crontab,
now, how should be the script for dialing the connection


----------



## jatinkompelli (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi guys,

 Plz tell me how to configure Bsnl data one in sabayon.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 6, 2007)

i just installed sabayon n im unable to connect to net. i also cudnt find neway of configuring my connectn settings.

i use bsnl 500 home plan,adsl modem,livng in ghaziabad,up
thanks


----------



## mehulved (May 6, 2007)

try net-setup eth0 as root. DON'T LOGIN as root. type su in the terminal to connect as root. Besides I think, there's network manager you can try it but I am not familiar with it.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 20, 2007)

im unable to use net in sabayon.im subscribed to dataone.dareglobal db108 dsl modem.
how do i configure it?


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

ne help guys 4 configuring net on sabayon.
mehul,nethng else den net-setup eth0?

something lik pppoeconf on ubuntu?


----------



## eddie (May 22, 2007)

Have you tried asking about setting an ADSL connection in Sabayon forums? They would be much more capable in helping you. Also since Sabayon is Gentoo based then most probably they are using same init scripts as well. You can put the following code in your /etc/conf.d/net file and reboot
	
	



```
config_eth0="dhcp"
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # Timeout after 10 seconds
dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis" # Only get an address
```
See if it works or not.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Have you tried asking about setting an ADSL connection in Sabayon forums? They would be much more capable in helping you. Also since Sabayon is Gentoo based then most probably they are using same init scripts as well. You can put the following code in your /etc/conf.d/net file and reboot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer xactly to add dis code?@ d end?


----------



## eddie (May 22, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> wer xactly to add dis code?@ d end?


 Comment out everything that is written in */etc/conf.d/net* file. Comment out means put a # sign before every line in that file. Once that is done you should add the code provided by me in that file. For example this is how my file looks in reality
	
	



```
# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*
# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,
# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration
# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).
config_eth0="dhcp"
dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # Timeout after 10 seconds
dhcp_eth0="release nodns nontp nonis" # Only get an address
```
As you can see, I have some lines with # sign in front of them. These lines will not be read at boot time...while the other lines that are not commented out will be used for setting up my network.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Comment out everything that is written in */etc/conf.d/net* file. Comment out means put a # sign before every line in that file. Once that is done you should add the code provided by me in that file. For example this is how my file looks in reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...







will try dis...u using sabayon?
n i installed sab over xp-vista-fiesty.
aftr installation,ubuntu is missing from my boot loader.ne idea of how to get it bak?


----------



## eddie (May 22, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> will try dis...u using sabayon?
> n i installed sab over xp-vista-fiesty.
> aftr installation,ubuntu is missing from my boot loader.ne idea of how to get it bak?


 No I am using Gentoo. The distro on which Sabayaon is based. You get your network problem solved first. Boot loader thing can come later...one thing at a time


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 22, 2007)

eddie said:
			
		

> Comment out everything that is written in */etc/conf.d/net* file. Comment out means put a # sign before every line in that file. Once that is done you should add the code provided by me in that file. For example this is how my file looks in reality
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dint help me dude... it said access denied wen i tried it.
am i requird to login as root? bt wen i log in as root,my whole screen goes all white.


----------



## praka123 (May 22, 2007)

u can be a root user by opening a terminal and:

```
~$ su -
```
give ur root passwd and press enter now a "#" prompt will appear now ur root!u can edit and save!


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

i manually set my connectn using net-setup eth0(thanks mehul),it worked bt wen i rebooted it din wrk.
bt if i login as root im able to use net w/o any configuratn @ all.
i thnk dat nw my connectn is configured,i just need to start it. right?


wats d command to start ur net connectn?


----------



## praka123 (May 23, 2007)

Hope ur using some adsl-connxns (dataone?)
may be ur not member of group "dialout".so ur option in sabayon to start internet BB is as root(see my tip no #106) run 

```
~#adsl-start
```
 or

```
~#pppoe-start
```
 inorder to start and stop as local user,add wheel? or dialout groups as ur secondary groups...Gentoo geeks here help him with dis..


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

mayanks_098 said:
			
		

> i manually set my connectn using net-setup eth0(thanks mehul),it worked bt wen i rebooted it din wrk.
> bt if i login as root im able to use net w/o any configuratn @ all.
> i thnk dat nw my connectn is configured,i just need to start it. right?
> 
> ...


 Are you on sabayon 3.2x? It had some problem with net configured via net-setup not being persistent.
And also check *www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/2007.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=4


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 23, 2007)

@mehul.ya.
n how do i make it last longer(rather forever)


----------



## mehulved (May 23, 2007)

If you're on 3.2x get 3.3 or 3.4loop2. Or wait a while till 3.4 releases.
Also, read the gentoo handbook, whose link I've provided in the earlier post. It describes how to set it up manually.


----------



## mayanks_098 (May 24, 2007)

ya,dat link is handy.thanks for it

im on sabayon 3.3 mehul


----------



## jatinkompelli (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi,
 i have installed mandriva 2007 spring. i have mt841 router.
I have set the ip,subnet mask,default gateway & dns server.
then i have login at 192.168.1.1 but i cannot have the option of pppoe.

plz help me setting MT841 router.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 3, 2007)

if u want to setup via router's pppoe dialer:
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/dataoneinstall/mdm07.html
else
try the main guide.


----------



## aneek (Jul 8, 2007)

can you tell me how to built a broadband (BSNL) connection in Fedora 7...
I can't do this.....Help me........


----------



## anantkhaitan (Jul 8, 2007)

^^
Configuring ADSL internet setup is very easy in Fedora/Red Hat based dstro.. Here we go:

1> Open _system-config-network_ : System > Administration > Network

2> Click on _New_ > _xDSL Connection_ > Enter your personal details > Finish

3> Highlight your Provider and _Activate_


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 30, 2007)

Help needed !!
I was able to configure net very easily on fedora 5 and 6 by making a new xdsl connection. I was able to connect in ubuntu using pppoeconf.  
But with the bootable digit DVDs I am having problem. In fedora 7 eth0 fails during booting. It has problems in determining IP. Its configured to get IP address by DHCP. Ubuntu detects wired network connection and shows an icon near the clock. But when I use pppoeconf, it shows 2 ethernet devices. One is eth0 and other is avahi. When I say "yes" to "are all devices listed", its starts searching for pppoe access concentrators and finds none. My modem is DSL-502T. I can use this router to connect to net but I want to use bridged connection. Any help?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 30, 2007)

^whats ur lan card(lspci) and in fedora livecd fails to launch try "ifconfig  -a" for ethx listed.if yes,try as su,"ifconfig  ethx up".where x is ur lan card no.
For Ubuntu-it uses avahi zeroconf.dont care for that entry.make sure lan card is up from o/p of "ifconfig".then try the command "sudo pppoe-discovery" to verify adsl is available.now try "sudo pppoeconf" again.also make sure router is configured as pure bridged mode,not ppp mode(router dialer mode).check this section for same explained.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=515118&postcount=11
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59380
btwn do u own intex lan card?hopefully not


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 31, 2007)

^^^
how did you get fedora live dvd? I was unable to get fedora to work as live DVD.

here are the details
my lan card is onboard realtek rlt8139 model. Thats how itis detected by all OSes too.
ifconfig -a gives 3 entries
1. eth0 (MTU 1500)
2. eth0:avah (MTU 1500 &up)
3. lo (MTU large number)
My adsl modem is perfectly configured
I tried the following with sudo prefix
ifconfig eth0 up
pppoe-discovery  - failed
pppoeconf  - unable to find pppoe access concentrator. maybe some other process is using pppoe
ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
pppoeconf - same error. but in terminal there is a new error about mtu should be 1500

all the above in hdd installed ubuntu 7 from bootable digit dvd


----------



## praka123 (Jul 31, 2007)

does ur lan card up?"ifconfig" will reveal this.if lan is awake and no pppoe detected means-do u checked the wiring


----------



## adithyagenius (Aug 1, 2007)

my eth0:avah is up by default on install or on live CD boot. So I up eth0 (not avah) and it does get up. My wiring is fine because windows xp and vista dont have a problem. I find this mess wierd because I didnt have problem with fedora 5 & 6. Fedora 6 was my first linux and I didnt need any help from anyone for configuring bridged dataone connection on it. I was expecting later versions to be easier with better drivers support and hardware detection.


----------



## Akshay (Sep 1, 2007)

I recently bought Netgear DG834G wireless adsl modem cum router. I m using Linux Mint 3.0 on my laptop. 

Mint required no configuration at all! My wifi netwrk was detected immediately n I just had to enter my security key (WPA-PSK). Dat is it! I cud access internet (Dataone Broadband) immediately without havin to do any configuration.

So config. atleast in some areas wit Linux seems to b easier den doing it in XP.


----------



## AnAgile (Sep 15, 2007)

guys i found this forum in portuguese that might contain the answer to installing an adsl usb modem on ubuntu. i couldnt make too much sense out of it even after transating it.

this is the translated link... pls let me know what u can make of the replies...

*www.windowslivetranslator.com/BV.aspx?MKT=en-US&lp=pt_en&a=*www.forumclix.net/viewtopic.php?t=2611

here is the original link
*www.forumclix.net/viewtopic.php?t=2611

here's another one that may contain a probable solution..but alas...in spanish...

*www.windowslivetranslator.com/BV.a...n&a=*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426944

here is the original link

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426944

for some reason the live translator and the google translator dont translate the ENTIRE page too well.. so u might have to piece it together

thanks a lot


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 15, 2007)

Sometimes, a Rs. ~150 for a LAN Card is an easier way out of things.


----------



## baccilus (Dec 3, 2008)

Can any one tell me how to reset my Huawai SmartAx MT880 modem to factory defaults. Actually i can't access it by 192.168.1.1. If I type 198.162.1.1 it asks for login and password, both of which I put in as "admin". But I still can't login. I think resetting it will solve my problem.
BTW, keeping the reset button pressed is not helping. Even though the modem restarts it is not being reset since I still can't login with the default address 
If the reset button is broken can I find out the address of my router(192.168.1.1 is not working). ifconfig command gave:


```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:8F:C7:9B:1A  
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX packets:8326 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:8125 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
          RX bytes:8027678 (7.6 MB)  TX bytes:1679392 (1.6 MB)
          Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
          RX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:4 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
          RX bytes:200 (200.0 b)  TX bytes:200 (200.0 b)

ppp0      Link encap:Point-to-Point Protocol  
          inet addr:59.94.246.1  P-t-P:59.94.240.1  Mask:255.255.255.255
          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1492  Metric:1
          RX packets:8140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
          TX packets:7941 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:3 
          RX bytes:7835842 (7.4 MB)  TX bytes:1493590 (1.4 MB)
```


----------



## User Name (Dec 15, 2008)

i tried using the above method but i am stuck at first line. It ask me password but i can't able to type it as no button(qwerty only) press is recognized by terminal? 
 I am using ubuntu 8.10
So then i use network connections in pref.

Tried some setting i got this 
*img81.imageshack.us/img81/2116/screenshotconnectioninfho5.th.png

i am using bridge connection and there no option "connect to" like in XP 
still i can't able use internet.

internet connection worked now. typing from ubuntu...........

but i did not set dns to bsnl ones.
how to know that which DNS i am using?


----------

